# Using BitTorrent on a LAN and having problems



## fnool (Jul 1, 2005)

Right; I hope this is in the right place.

I've installed BitComet and I'm having problems downloading anything. I'm sure it's due to the school lan, so I've entered proxy details.










And for the record, here's what I used for AIM and Firefox.



















I've noticed that there's a little note on the AIM one that says I can't direct connect or transfer files with an HTTP proxy - I don't know if that's the case for other programs or anything, but that's what I'm aiming to find out.

Help please?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

we cannot help with p2p it is against the forum rules closing thread


----------

